# Check out this exit hole **WARNING Graffic**



## ATLRoach (Nov 8, 2008)

Never seen any exit holes like this one before from any of my guns including slug gun. Shot behind the shoulder and hit the joint on the way out.

Ammo: Double Tap 10mm Controlled Expansion JHP 180gr 







Delton: Delete this if you feel like it will give fuel to the Antis.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 8, 2008)

Sweet.  

The only time I have seen exits like that are with Hornady XTP .44 mag bullets out of a muzzleloader.


----------



## Tomcatt57 (Nov 8, 2008)

What kind of 10mm do you have?
Tomcatt


----------



## ATLRoach (Nov 8, 2008)

Dan Wesson Pointman 7


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 9, 2008)

I bet a blind man could have followed the blood trail!

Nice exit!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 10, 2008)

ATLRoach, i shot my doe in the head, should of seen the exit hole on that one...10mm is vicious.  I see better more expansion and bigger exits from my 10mm then from my old 44mag.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Nov 10, 2008)

last deer i shot with my 44 you could drive a pinto in the entrance hole and a 18 wheeler out the exit. and that was with a plain ole 240 grain winchester hollow point. nothing fancy


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 10, 2008)

Roach,

lookin' good man. Makin' me want another 10mm.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 10, 2008)

Yep, thats what it looks like when you break the shoulder on the way out. And they drop right where you shoot them too.


----------



## nickE10mm (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice shot, ATLRoach!  I'll be out in my climber this Sunday for the gun season here in Missouri.  I'll have my Dan Wesson Razorback loaded with 200gr Controlled Expansions (1280fps).  Can't wait!  I'll be posting pics here of my kill, as well.


----------



## TatnallCountyHunter (Nov 10, 2008)

In a self-defence situation I dont think you would have much more to worry about after shooting your attacker with one of those..


----------



## nickE10mm (Nov 11, 2008)

BTW Atlroach, what were the specifics of this deer kill?  I'm just curious... range, situation, time of day, stand location, etc.


----------



## ATLRoach (Nov 11, 2008)

nickE10mm said:


> BTW Atlroach, what were the specifics of this deer kill?  I'm just curious... range, situation, time of day, stand location, etc.



Nick here is the info on the kill:
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=2778258&postcount=21

*Range:* 39 yards(Rangefinder)
*Situation:* Came in from the ticket alone headed towards a field.
*Time:* 9:55am on the big doe
*Stand location:* On 3 trails intersecting along a large rub line. Between a two year old select cut thicket, hay field and a open hardwood creek bottom.
*Height:* about 15 feet up


----------



## nickE10mm (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice....!!  Thanks bud


----------



## born country (Nov 13, 2008)

*daang*

I have seen combat wounds with smaller exits.  Maybe we need to test that out in Iraq.


----------



## Outboardfanatic (Nov 17, 2008)

That 10mm is awesome. Good Job.


----------



## nickE10mm (Nov 21, 2008)

I killed a button buck on Wedneaday with my Dan Wesson Razorback 10mm.  Was my first handgun kill.  I'm pretty excited about it.  When I get back in town I'll post pics of the deer, bullet performance and turning it into food.  Lots of pics coming.  

ps I'm not trying to hijack ur thread, ATL


----------



## ATLRoach (Nov 21, 2008)

No problem.. I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## nickE10mm (Nov 23, 2008)

ATLRoach said:


> No problem.. I can't wait to see the pics.




hey ATLRoach ... fyi, my new thread is posted.  U may find it interesting.  Cheers!


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 23, 2008)

i digg it an congrats !!


----------



## wildcatt (Nov 30, 2008)

*10 mm*

go to one of the other posts where they claim the 10 wont penetrat the hair.I could not believe the posts.theres 2 or 3 threads.


----------

